# What are your main principles in martial art depending on ?



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

hello friends,

i have some main principles of chinese martial arts combined with others.
May i ask about your main principles you practice in your art depending on ?
This post is dedicatd to practitioners who has made a different kind of styles in their life and most times one martial art style principle will be mainly performed with in.

Kindly Regards

a friend


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

Before we start...what might your main principles be? It might give folks a bit of guidance as to what you are actually looking for


----------



## bushido (Jan 25, 2022)

Harmonious, circular, flowing motion.  Our style is water based.  We make use of the brachistochrone curve.  Redirection of force. Live hand.  One body.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

hello,
sorry may i ask kindly for the mentioned issue ?
I am right here in the chinese art category, because mine are main in that principle.
I asked this question in the posting to hear some opinions first.
Thank you


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

bushido said:


> Harmonious, circular, flowing motion.  Our style is water based.  We make use of the brachistochrone curve.  Redirection of force. Live hand.  One body.


hello bushido,
sorry, i mean more the experience based on martial art stations in the life from well known different styles and how and why a main principle of one is more important of practised in the actual style that
a practitionr has done over the years. Not only described techniques.
May i ask for that.
Kindly Regards
a friend


----------



## bushido (Jan 25, 2022)

I am a 4th gen HapKiDo practitioner of 35 years.  Golden gloves boxer at aged 18.  Black belt Wado-Ryu Karateka.  4 yrs International Judo.  
I have taught HKD for 25 years.
Bounced & trained security staff all my life for large night clubs & special events.
Taught self-defense to multiple LEO agencies.
I have made use of my styles principles all my life.  Pain compliance is a big part of what I do as we are often under scrutiny, and now-a-days, cameras are every where.  Redirection of force is paramount for us in a public setting.  It is vital that we can control an attack without injury to ourselves, the staff, or customers without exceeding equal force that defines self-defense from a lawful point of view.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> hello bushido,
> sorry, i mean more the experience based on martial art stations in the life from well known different styles and how and why a main principle of one is more important of practised in the actual style that
> a practitionr has done over the years. Not only described techniques.
> May i ask for that.
> ...



I'm sorry, and I am not trying to be a problem here, I am truly trying to understand what you are after, but based in that, I honestly have no idea what you are asking for.

Unless you are asking for experience in martial arts, specifically Chinese Martial Arts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> hello,
> sorry may i ask kindly for the mentioned issue ?
> I am right here in the chinese art category, because mine are main in that principle.
> I asked this question in the posting to hear some opinions first.
> Thank you



If I understood the mentioned issue I would gladly respond


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> If I understood the mentioned issue I would gladly respond


thank you friend,
i give the example.
we assume there is a sportman who has begun with judo as teenager and then, let us say
he has done for years teakwondo, then for some years grappling.
After years of experience and fight (with breaks of training - life is life) ,
he decided for hapkido for example and stayed there because he can combine
those experiences he has made in that style.
( ground fighting, teakwondo kicks and punches , kata , etc)
such a man would answer my post here as the main principle for him are the techniques
of "Teakwondo inside the hapkido system" because his main actions are kicks and punches and the
katas , TENDING to be more important in his personal technique.

ok in this example i give hapkido which is korean style.
i'm in this forum category because my TENDING technique is chinese style and then it fits.

Kindly Regards
friend

P.S.  everyone has some personal likes inside a system , sometimes from a different one


----------



## clfsean (Jan 25, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Before we start...what might your main principles be? It might give folks a bit of guidance as to what you are actually looking for


Go check his other post ... as we say in the South ... that boy ain't right ... 

He's looking for some validation of something he's made up by comparison and semblance.


----------



## bushido (Jan 25, 2022)

_"I'm sorry, and I am not trying to be a problem here, I am truly trying to understand what you are after, but based in that, I honestly have no idea what you are asking for.

Unless you are asking for experience in martial arts, specifically Chinese Martial Arts"_

I know, right, lol... I just hit everything.  Didn't take it as a purely Chinese style perspective though, so I will bow out of this conversation, as I have no qualifications to speak on these types of arts... Sorry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> thank you friend,
> i give the example.
> we assume there is a sportman who has begun with judo as teenager and then, let us say
> he has done for years teakwondo, then for some years grappling.
> ...



Martial arts since 1972
Japanese Jiu Jitsu
Taekwondo
1991
CMA
Taijiquan, multiple family styles
Xingyiquan
Baguazhang, parts of different systems
Shaolin Kung Fu
Sanda
Wing Chun
Yiquan/Dachengquan

Dash of JKD
There is even a dash of Kempo around the Jiu Jitsu/Taekwondo days

I may have missed something..... I'm old and it's been a long time


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

bushido said:


> _"I'm sorry, and I am not trying to be a problem here, I am truly trying to understand what you are after, but based in that, I honestly have no idea what you are asking for.
> 
> Unless you are asking for experience in martial arts, specifically Chinese Martial Arts"_
> 
> I know, right, lol... I just hit everything.  Didn't take it as a purely Chinese style perspective though, so I will bow out of this conversation, as I have no qualifications to speak on these types of arts... Sorry



Why I did the same


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Martial arts since 1972
> Japanese Jiu Jitsu
> Taekwondo
> 1991
> ...


Respect for that professional way sir,
may i ask the style you are actual performing or have performed for the chosen one after that
tremendous life experience ?
a friend


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> Respect for that professional way sir,
> may i ask the style you are actual performing or have performed for the chosen one after that
> tremendous life experience ?
> a friend



Taijiquan and Xingyiquan are main styles


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

hello, thank you.
i started with traditional boxing at the age of 9. made it for 2 years in a club here.
hard training with rope skipping and sequence training. it was fun at that age.
also sparring in the ring. it was a little , but good quality club with a small hall.
i got many times something on the mussle in that sport.
that was my first station in martial art.

yeah, after a short break i decided  "to do something" a become a club member of the first dojo
here in JUDO. Learning the main techniques. Also a small but good quality budo club.
teenager judo for, i don't know anymore 2 years.
what i never forget are the techniques and some names , seonage - osotogari - de ashibari etc.
those special word of japanese someone never forget.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> hello, thank you.
> i started with traditional boxing at the age of 9. made it for 2 years in a club here.
> hard training with rope skipping and sequence training. it was fun at that age.
> also sparring in the ring. it was a little , but good quality club with a small hall.
> ...


After training as a teenager, did you train in anything else since, or is that boxing and judo your primary foundation?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 25, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> hello,
> sorry may i ask kindly for the mentioned issue ?
> I am right here in the chinese art category, because mine are main in that principle.
> I asked this question in the posting to hear some opinions first.
> Thank you


There are no "main principles of martial arts" that aren't equally present in martial arts of other countries.  So name what principles you use and then lose the cultural baggage.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> After training as a teenager, did you train in anything else since, or is that boxing and judo your primary foundation?


yeah ,  Xue Sheng described here all his station in a table for. (thanks again for that information)
For myself i will do me the work to introduce myself station by station and WHY i have made the
changes. Could be of interest.  All of that in a relaxed manner , we talk about "YEARS" that have gone.

Yeah, when i was in that dojo for judo i saw from time to time the "Hapkido Guys" that make punches
and kicks and joint locks etc. they also do weapon defence , sticks - tonfa - plasticknife etc.
So during the judo training i make the decision also to make Hapkido Korean Karate.
This dojo at that time ( 1988 ) - has no Karate or Teakwondo thus at that time i have not seen theese.
ok , i started in Hapkido for some years. Making the blue belt.
it was a good time with many sparring and fighting. Can't remember exact how long. 4 years perhaps.
that is not all of course. i have more stations to present.
type it here step by step. easy way. not allinone. it must be a little fun to see the INTENTION to change to a new style.

Kindly Regards
a friend


----------



## bushido (Jan 25, 2022)

Blindside said:


> There are no "main principles of martial arts" that aren't equally present in martial arts of other countries. So name what principles you use and then lose the cultural baggage.


I think I know what you are trying to say with that blindside, but, if I am correct, I'm not sure I would agree... I agree, there are "no main principles of martial arts", but I don't agree that all principles are "equally present in martial arts of other countries"
For instance, Kung Fu has some low stances with the front leg stretched out well in front of the body... "lowered Step" Pubu (I am searching these up, so I apologize for any inaccuracies).  No style I have trained has this or any thing comparable.
Again, "Xiebu Holiday Counter", nothing I could show similar to this.  And these are just in stances.
Sticky hands is not across all counties styles of MA.  Hidden strike techniques.  HKD has kicks that I have only seen in Chinese styles, and I have seen some chinese arts kick in a manner I've not seen anywhere else, such as the shaolin kick where they jump up, land in a lying (prone) position kicking a low target as they land.
Capoeira has kicks that are certainly not in arts of different origins also.
I may not have understood what you were saying, so I do apologize if I have interpreted that incorrectly...

​​


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 25, 2022)

thank you. for now i will send a photo of 2017 from me when i have "assembled" my
wood weapon specially for my martial art that fits me best. he he
a "little sweat" on the t-shirt after work.
that's me.
of course i will type here my additional station too... later. it's late here. take a rest.
a friend

ps. don't take all rights reserved to serious, but it was an amount of work for that, so i protected it.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 25, 2022)

My main principles are boxing kickboxing wrestling, BJJ and muay thai. 

So static guards supported by defensive movement. Importance on structure and positional dominance in grappling. And staning up from the ground.

So a lot of interchangeable basic ideas of structure and efficiency solving problems before I have to deal with them.

I think.

I may not have understood the assignment.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 25, 2022)

Here are my questions:

1. Is it proper to call yourself "Sensei"?
2. In your video, you move back your leg into a bow-arrow stance without turning your head first. Since you are dealing with multiple opponents, do you take the risk that your opponent behind you may attack your extended leg?
3. Does the weapon you designed have any relationship with the CMA weapon (as shown in the following clip)?






What are your main principles in martial art depending on ?​
The following are the Chinese wrestling principles:

*撕(Si) - Tearing
崩(Beng) - Cracking
捅(Tong) - Striking push
褪(tun) - Hand pushing
肘(Zhou) - Elbow pressing
蓋(Gai) - Covering hands
攞(Lou)- Pulling hands
搖(Yao) - Body-shaking hands
捯(Dao) - Reverse arm-holding
抖(Dou) – Shaking
分(Fen) - Separate hands
掖(Ye) - Hand tucking
引(Yin) - Arm guiding
捧(Peng) - Arm raising
架(Jia) - Elbow Locking
圈(Quan) – Under hook
抄(Chao) - Over hook
抹(Mo) – Wiping
偏(Pian) – Head circling
夾(Jia) – Clamping head
摘(Zai) – Helmet removing
摀(Wu) – Face covering
速(Su) – Forehead push
墬(Zhui) - Sticking drop
撈 (Lao) – Leg seize
環(Huan) – Neck surrounding
托(Tuo) – Chin pushing
封(Feng) – Throat/waist blocking
撒(Sa) – Casting
飄(Piao) - Floating hand*


----------



## Blindside (Jan 25, 2022)

If you would like to test out these weapons against people who are really trying to hit you back the European Open Gathering for the Dog Brothers is on April 9 in Leipzig.  Just make a version that doesn't have the spikes on them, there are some guys who will fight you with them but you will find more fights if you take the spikes off.  If you wanted to fight with the spikes on the other fighters would have to use a stick that was pointy as well.

If you don't know what the Dog Brothers are, these are the Euro crowd.  The guys I have met from Germany are wonderful people, a little crazy, but great people.


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2022)

At the risk of tipping my hand, some day I'm going to create an account on a martial arts forum and commit to promoting my martial arts style of Bavarian Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 25, 2022)

Steve said:


> At the risk of tipping my hand, some day I'm going to create an account on a martial arts forum and commit to promoting my martial arts style of Bavarian Jiu Jitsu.



Been done....


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

hello, i am back again.
i will answer the questions of Kung Fu Wang first if you don't mind.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Is it proper to call yourself "Sensei"?
> 2. In your video, you move back your leg into a bow-arrow stance without turning your head first. Since you are dealing with multiple opponents, do you take the risk that your opponent behind you may attack your extended leg?
> ...


hello kungfu wang,
1. sensei ? i use because its a well know description. if you see it you think about a style
    but it is right. i shave chosen better the name : teacher.  simple teach an "option approach"
    but i will teach and bulild a small team here to present the style in videos that are good. 
    3 man LIVE multiman fighting scenes.
    currently i am just a teacher. i start at point 1 with that here , building the team by making a
    training partner and dojo search in a german forum for , dojo independent fighters who just
    want to do a frequent "extra training only on multiple opponents."
    Everything else they already know and can.
2. If you practise that "trigon walk" for a while it will be "automated" such like allinone.
     In yout mind you have the form. "outside are chaos situation attackers" you cannot clear at once          anyway and if you "fix at one" you have lost the situation. (one man to one man principle)
     So the main principle here is to do some steps automated very fast as one form.
     If you do so it doesnt matter where you look like , of course together with the direction changing        you also do a heavy accelerated kick or punch. could be that noone is there really.
     again : one fixing on one and you lost.    you are out of that situation as soon as possible.
     there is a scene from Bolo Yeung in a movie where he fights a complete set , but looks in a
    completely other direction where nothing is. don't know the name of the movie.
    this scene shows a "intuitive trained set of actions while looking away such like car driving  automated actions at the same time while "look through the window on mountains"
     attacking the extended leg ?
     yeah, you must be fast.
     every fighter can receive a hard lowkick on his left leg in the fighting stance.
     you know what i mean. example is the boxer stance.  short, hard lowkick on that is the danger.
    theese guys normally dont know how to defend that. you as kungfu know.
    with the sole of your right foot you can block is across the left leg.
3. The wood weapon (could also be blacksmith from titan-steel)
     No, i have only one problem to solve at that time (2017-2018)
     The problem was and is :   most indeed 90% of all wood and other metal budo weapons are not            allowed to use in the open.  The most ones are to long to transport and/or to heavy.
     Dont. Know in the US but here all is prohibited, all CMA of course, tonfa, nunchaku etc.
     All the damn things are not allowed.
     You only can use them "in combination with your sport inside the dojo".
     So i have the mussle full of that and sit on the table to "think" "think man, what can be done ?"
     It must be of wood to be allowed.
     The form must be new and good for defense with the option to make a "long massive block"
     They must be the same speed as the normal body mechanic blocks.
     They must be so small to fit in a shopping bag.
     The handling must be smooth and harmonise with the fighter.
     It must be possible to combine the two to one form.
     End of terms : for attacking they must also have some sharp sides or points to attack.
     oh i forget :  i really got an eye on TONFAS. the handling.
                              but find the form incomplete for making secure hard blocks because your hands
                              are not in a complete secure place. even the "one angle approach" was to limited.
                              so i throw away that "tonfa design"
                              however, the handling of tonfas are the same as CMA you metioned here. 

I hope theese answeres fir your questions well.

a friend   teacher "option style" trigondo


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 26, 2022)

When do we get to see the videos? Maybe a couple techniques, a flow drill or two that shows the general concept of your art.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

Holmejr said:


> When do we get to see the videos? Maybe a couple techniques, a flow drill or two that shows the general concept of your art.


hello , i start here at point zero for searching only 3 dojo independent fighters.
have made search on budo forums here in germany but it takes time. i will deliver THIS year 22.
even in my actual shotokan karate dojo i do here they make karate , nothing else.
they come there to make only that style.
i cannot accelerate the search of 3 ones that want to train independent.
at the time " i only have something" very heavy to describe i have seen without strict understandable video descriptions with some fighters. the one man show i have at this time is not enough and is irritating in the first way because you must read and read and test and test on your own first.
i will change that and present something.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

hello friends,
yeah my next station number 3 in martial arts.
After Hapkido dojo i changed the location to Dortmund town and was looking for a new dojo there.
I found one in Dortmund and was looking what they had to offer.
So i decited me to begin Teakwondo by Mr.Lan Ung Kim there , a wordwide well known sensei and teacher. I made his for a couple of years till the orange belt.
From that time on i took an eye of Kickboxing at the same trainer Lan and changed to kickboxing style
also for a couple of years but without any examinations in that field.
sparring and sequence training. My boxing routines from first station as kid supports me here.
After that station i changed completely to bodybuilding in the same Budo club which was a little bit
greater and had that. steel weights.
Afters 1 year i changed to a nearer located bodybuilding studio in dortmund.
i type next station in further post.
thanks


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

hi there,
station number 4 in martial arts.
i changed my location to a new, but very small town for job reasons.
They had no fitness club. I decided to switch back to martial arts and searched a dojo.
Surprisingly found one with Hapkido.
Made it for additional years but with no examinations just for fitness resaons and to stay flexible.
thanks


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 26, 2022)

last description to martial art stations.    (thank you Xue Sheng for yours)
after that hapkidodojo i relocated again for job reasons and made a break in club sport for
around 20 years except jogging.
In 2017 i ordered some books on Chinese KungFu Styles and created that style "trigondo" on the basis
of my background i have till that time. I thought to create something.
The basis is chinese concept. A style to getout of a multiple attack in a smart form.
The weapon is an optional thing.
More profound representation videos must be made this year.

My last station as student is here in a Shotokan Karate Dojo for around half an year.
But i was fast and made the yellow belt currently.
A good man always falls back on his feet.
​


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> last description to martial art stations.    (thank you Xue Sheng for yours)
> after that hapkidodojo i relocated again for job reasons and made a break in club sport for
> around 20 years except jogging.
> In 2017 i ordered some books on Chinese KungFu Styles and created that style "trigondo" on the basis
> ...



Wait, what!?

You based Trigondo on Chinese Martial arts from books you purchased!? No actual CMA training. I can tell you, from personal training experience. as well as training a few karate and TKD guys CMA, they are not the same, and have some pretty big differences


----------



## bill miller (Jan 26, 2022)

clfsean said:


> Go check his other post ... as we say in the South ... that boy ain't right ...


Great! some one else speaks Southern beside me!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2022)

I love this guy.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 26, 2022)

clfsean said:


> Go check his other post ... as we say in the South ... that boy ain't right ...
> 
> He's looking for some validation of something he's made up by comparison and semblance.


Bless his heart...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm not sure of the principals of the system that I train.  I never really thought of it that way.  I can only guess based on what I've been told.  If I had to give a summary then it would be.
1. Speed - Choy Ga
2  Strength - Hung Ga
3. Agility - Northern Shaolin


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 26, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm not sure of the principals of the system that I train.  I never really thought of it that way.  I can only guess based on what I've been told.  If I had to give a summary then it would be.
> 1. Speed - Choy Ga
> 2  Strength - Hung Ga
> 3. Agility - Northern Shaolin


Principle can be something that you use to solve a certain problem.

For example, if you can use "separate hands" to separate my arms away from my head, since I will have nothing to stop your arm attack, you can attack my head at that moment.

By using the "separate hands" principle, the striking art can be simplified as:

- You right punch at me.
- I use left arm to block your punch from inside out. My left punch then punch back at you (because my left arm is between your right arm and your head).

Another principle can be "arm guide" that you guide your opponent's leading arm to jam his own back arm. This principle should exist in all MA systems.

A principle can map into many different techniques. This make the MA learning much easier.


----------



## bushido (Jan 26, 2022)

Well, I will give you points for honesty Trigondo... You are not claiming to be something you're not.
I'm not much of a weapons guy myself.  Sword, Cane, Tanto and pen are what I know and train.  I find weapons to have 3 critical drawbacks... you begin to rely upon them more and more, They can be used against you, and you can get yourself in way over your head legally, and by that I mean you can cause more injury than you meant to, ending up being prosecuted for manslaughter, or worse.
I realize yours are for form work, but without practical application, I would perhaps focus on something more practical that you may have on or around your person in a pinch.
I wish you well though... Look forward to the videos


----------



## clfsean (Jan 27, 2022)

bill miller said:


> Great! some one else speaks Southern beside me!!


Damn skippy! Now ... hold my beer ...


----------



## clfsean (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> last description to martial art stations.    (thank you Xue Sheng for yours)
> after that hapkidodojo i relocated again for job reasons and made a break in club sport for
> around 20 years except jogging.
> In 2017 i ordered some books on Chinese KungFu Styles and created that style "trigondo" on the basis
> ...


OK ... you barely have any training time to count and then you buy books on CMA thinking to create a thing (with no real basis) "to getout of a multiple attack in a smart form".

Stop. Just stop. You're going to get hurt & what's worse, possibly somebody else.

You need to address the delusions you're under and get assistance to root back to normalcy.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2022)

bill miller said:


> Great! some one else speaks Southern beside me!!


Well chop my legs off and call me Shorty!


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 27, 2022)

clfsean said:


> OK ... you barely have any training time to count and then you buy books on CMA thinking to create a thing (with no real basis) "to getout of a multiple attack in a smart form".
> 
> Stop. Just stop. You're going to get hurt & what's worse, possibly somebody else.
> 
> You need to address the delusions you're under and get assistance to root back to normalcy.


you don't understand. i must do that thing. it's deep inside me.
"hurt someone ?" i know that healing is much, much more heavier than destruction over the years.
i hurt noone. the members in my small team will get "a different mind view" on a problem to solve.
that would be the reality. believe me.
it could be done only by practicing and training only.
huuuusss

normalcy. ok i do shotokan karate as student. that system is well known "before doing"
i am there on the ground.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> you don't understand.


I think we do.


Sensei_trigondo said:


> i must do that thing.


No, you mustn't.


Sensei_trigondo said:


> it's deep inside me.


There's certainly something going on deep inside you.


Sensei_trigondo said:


> "hurt someone ?"


Yes. If you find anyone who thinks the stuff in your videos is actually useful, there is a really good chance they will get hurt.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 27, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think we do.
> 
> No, you mustn't.
> 
> ...


you can get hurt by making a pushup on one finger.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> you can get hurt by making a pushup on one finger.


You're more likely to get hurt if you put your finger in a running trip hammer.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 27, 2022)

excuse me sir, but this it not a "offical training method".  🤠


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> excuse me sir, but this it not a "offical training method".  🤠


What does that even mean?
You're pushing this...stuff... as a Brand New, Never Before Seen Martial Art, which will give you the Amazing Ability to Fight Off Multiple Opponents. While posting videos that demonstrate less skill than your average Yellow belt. And using choreographed movie fights as "support" for your silly claims.
All this without having any significant training or experience yourself, while using a Japanese title you never earned, and basing this...stuff... off Chinese martial arts styles you've never trained in. Which makes the Japanese title even more ridiculous.
Do you really wonder why so many people find it difficult (or impossible) to take you seriously?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> last description to martial art stations.    (thank you Xue Sheng for yours)
> after that hapkidodojo i relocated again for job reasons and made a break in club sport for
> around 20 years except jogging.
> In 2017 i ordered some books on Chinese KungFu Styles and created that style "trigondo" on the basis
> ...


I’m going to go ahead and weigh in here. You, and everyone else that believes they can learn CMA from a book is fooling themselves. If you haven’t trained with a teacher you can’t possibly have any CMA skills of any measurable worth. Find yourself a legitimate teacher and spend some years there before you go around talking about your made up martial art based on CMA you have no actual experience in. Movies with martial arts are not informative, they are entertainment. I do imagine your videos will be just that, entertaining. For the record, I think you should put all of your efforts into training, and being a diligent student. I believe you will be happier with the results of honest hard work than with attempting to sell insubstantial fantasy To legitimate martial artists.


----------



## Sensei_trigondo (Jan 27, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> What does that even mean?
> You're pushing this...stuff... as a Brand New, Never Before Seen Martial Art, which will give you the Amazing Ability to Fight Off Multiple Opponents. While posting videos that demonstrate less skill than your average Yellow belt. And using choreographed movie fights as "support" for your silly claims.
> All this without having any significant training or experience yourself, while using a Japanese title you never earned, and basing this...stuff... off Chinese martial arts styles you've never trained in. Which makes the Japanese title even more ridiculous.
> Do you really wonder why so many people find it difficult (or impossible) to take you seriously?





Dirty Dog said:


> What does that even mean?
> You're pushing this...stuff... as a Brand New, Never Before Seen Martial Art, which will give you the Amazing Ability to Fight Off Multiple Opponents. While posting videos that demonstrate less skill than your average Yellow belt. And using choreographed movie fights as "support" for your silly claims.
> All this without having any significant training or experience yourself, while using a Japanese title you never earned, and basing this...stuff... off Chinese martial arts styles you've never trained in. Which makes the Japanese title even more ridiculous.
> Do you really wonder why so many people find it difficult (or impossible) to take you seriously?



you can get hurt by making a pushup on one finger.

You're more likely to get hurt if you put your finger in a running trip hammer.  (this)

THIS , THIS isn't a offical training method means a joke about your post here.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 27, 2022)

Sensei_trigondo said:


> THIS , THIS isn't a offical training method means a joke about your post here.


I think you may be confused about just what the joke is...


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 27, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think you may be confused about just what the joke is...


🤣🤣


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 27, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I think you may be confused about just what the joke is...


I am starting to think we might be getting spoofed by this guy. Obviously, he isn’t taking the hint that we aren’t buying any of it.


----------



## MadMartigan (Jan 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I am starting to think we might be getting spoofed by this guy. Obviously, he isn’t taking the hint that we aren’t buying any of it



Wait. Does this mean I'm too late to get in on promoting MY new super deadly art for dealing with multiple attackers? 

After watching these world wresting champions on tv as a child, I mastered the principles of their tactics and have created something truly unique and ultra realistic. My methods have been used to rally from near unconsciousness to subdue multiple assailants and withstand a direct hit to the face from a metal chair. 

Please refer to the attached photo for an example of the type of violent encounter my system will teach you to overcome.

You're welcome, 
Supreme Grand Macho-Man Shihan


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 28, 2022)

MadMartigan said:


> Wait. Does this mean I'm too late to get in on promoting MY new super deadly art for dealing with multiple attackers?
> 
> After watching these world wresting champions on tv as a child, I mastered the principles of their tactics and have created something truly unique and ultra realistic. My methods have been used to rally from near unconsciousness to subdue multiple assailants and withstand a direct hit to the face from a metal chair.
> 
> ...


🤣


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> 🤣


Please go on.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 28, 2022)

MadMartigan said:


> Wait. Does this mean I'm too late to get in on promoting MY new super deadly art for dealing with multiple attackers?
> 
> After watching these world wresting champions on tv as a child, I mastered the principles of their tactics and have created something truly unique and ultra realistic. My methods have been used to rally from near unconsciousness to subdue multiple assailants and withstand a direct hit to the face from a metal chair.
> 
> ...


I really like your title!


----------

